# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  Guess The Tool

## AndyD

Here's an easy one to start with, if you get it right you're next to post a picture.

----------


## pmbguy

Lid maker?

----------


## AndyD

Sorry PMBGuy, not a lid maker.

----------


## pmbguy

I have no idea what it is, but it looks like I can use it as a bench-clamp anvil

----------


## Dave A

Impression making tool (normally for metal) would be my guess.

Insert pattern die top and bottom with metal in between, and apply healthy wallop with hammer to leave an impression of the die pattern. 
Normally used to apply a logo or pattern to flat material.

----------

KristiKat (10-Apr-14)

----------


## adrianh

Looks like a punch used to seat large press studs. Those big buttons used on leather or denim clothing.

----------

KristiKat (10-Apr-14)

----------


## pmbguy

Coin punch?

----------


## c&i-Specialist

Bench Top Riveter / Bench Top Micrometer?

----------


## AndyD

> Impression making tool (normally for metal) would be my guess.
> 
> Insert pattern die top and bottom with metal in between, and apply healthy wallop with hammer to leave an impression of the die pattern. 
> Normally used to apply a logo or pattern to flat material.


The method of use with the hammer was spot on but wrong application I'm afraid.




> Looks like a punch used to seat large press studs. Those big buttons used on leather or denim clothing.


 So close, if the correct answer hadn't been given below yours I'd have probably given it too you. 




> Coin punch?


Not a coin punch....




> Bench Top Riveter / Bench Top Micrometer?


Your first guess is absolutely right.



It's a bench top riveter. It was primarily sold for replacing the lining on brake shoes for cars. The picture I posted actually shows the thing configured for removing the old rivets before the new lining is fitted. It has a different die for compressing and forming the new copper or brass rivets during reassembly. 

It probably dates from the 1950's in the days when if your brakes were worn you bought a new asbestos pad and riveted it onto the old steel shoes. Farmers with old John Deere tractors might even still use one of these devices and you still get the odd Harley Davidson owners relining brake shoes occasionally. 

Well done c&i-Specialist, you get to post the next tool picture. If you don't own any weird and wonderful tools you can grab a picture from Google images. It would be kinda nice though if you can find something with information on how the tool was used, by whom and what it was used for so once it's been guessed you can give us the low-down on what it does.

----------

c&i-Specialist (01-Apr-14), mikilianis (01-Apr-14)

----------


## c&i-Specialist

Real easy one this. Have been using it for 45 years...

----------


## IanF

Fence post slitter for wooden posts.
 :Slayer:

----------


## c&i-Specialist

> Fence post slitter for wooden posts.


nope its not a "Fence post slitter for wooden posts."

----------


## adrianh

Cement chisel

----------


## Marq

Electronic separator dingbat thingy

----------


## pmbguy

Perhaps an oil (substance) sample-tester flask?

----------


## c&i-Specialist

> Cement chisel


no its not a Cement chisel.




> Electronic separator dingbat thingy


nope not a Electronic separator dingbat thingy hehehe

----------


## c&i-Specialist

> Perhaps an oil (substance) sample-tester flask?


nope its not a oil (substance) sample-tester flask

----------


## Marq

Is it a whole widget or part of bigger tool?
Are we allowed 20 questions here?

----------


## c&i-Specialist

> Is it a whole widget or part of bigger tool?
> Are we allowed 20 questions here?


I don't know about the 20 questions thing i dont think there is a limit

it is a complete tool it is slim and is made from stainless steel

----------


## c&i-Specialist

> Fence post slitter for wooden posts.


You got the next tool question IanF, My wife said is a bit unfair to call my spike tamper reamer 3 in 1 tobacco pipe tool a real tool.

----------


## Dave A

Gee, Andy. You might want to augment the rules for this game  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Perhaps taking the pipe tool as example -
allow 24 hours with the tool closed, 
then post a new photo with the tool open,
and if no-one has got it by then, the tool holder can award the the best effort.

In the meantime, Ian - as the game on this one is up, I guess you're *it*.

----------

AndyD (01-Apr-14)

----------


## IanF

OK my turn, we use this at least once a week in our shop.



Attachment 4538

----------


## Dave A

Ice cream stick.

----------


## IanF

> Ice cream stick.


A lot more useful than that.

----------


## c&i-Specialist

> OK my turn, we use this at least once a week in our shop.
> 
> 
> Attachment 4538


paint stir stick / glue stir stick

----------


## HR Solutions

Its a thingie for smoothing down pictures or prints .....

----------


## Marq

Looks like one half of a set of rhythm bones.
but
I will go with a burnishing tool

----------


## adrianh

> Gee, Andy. You might want to augment the rules for this game 
> 
> Perhaps taking the pipe tool as example -
> allow 24 hours with the tool closed, 
> then post a new photo with the tool open,
> and if no-one has got it by then, the tool holder can award the the best effort.
> 
> In the meantime, Ian - as the game on this one is up, I guess you're *it*.


I don't think that the pipe thing is a fair question because the entire tool was stashed in its holder. Its like me showing you a shoebox and asking you to identify the shoes inside.

----------

AndyD (01-Apr-14)

----------


## adrianh

A tongue depressor.

----------


## IanF

> paint stir stick / glue stir stick


No



> Its a thingie for smoothing down pictures or prints .....


Halfway there




> Looks like one half of a set of rhythm bones.
> but
> I will go with a burnishing tool


Bone is on the right track not a burnishing tool




> A tongue depressor.


No

This a real low tech solution for finishing some of our printing.

----------


## AndyD

Is it a fine emery board maybe or something for smooting out air bubbles when covering or laminating something?





> Gee, Andy. You might want to augment the rules for this game 
> 
> Perhaps taking the pipe tool as example -
> allow 24 hours with the tool closed, 
> then post a new photo with the tool open,
> and if no-one has got it by then, the tool holder can award the the best effort.
> 
> In the meantime, Ian - as the game on this one is up, I guess you're *it*.


Lol, I thought the thread might be a bit of stress relief, I wasn't expecting it to get so contentious TBH.

I think it would be more sporting if the tool and all it's parts are shown in their entirity and maybe we should set a 2 day expiry limit if nobody gets the answer which will encourage the poster to trickle feed some clues.

----------

c&i-Specialist (01-Apr-14), Dave A (01-Apr-14)

----------


## Marq

Is it called a bone folder?

----------


## HR Solutions

You slide it in between the thing u are pasting and the backing .....

----------


## IanF

> Is it called a bone folder?


Marq has it. It is a bone folder you use is to flatten the fold of paper. We fold with the 2 edges of the paper against the edge of a folding board then draw the bone across to give a nice looking professional fold. For thicker board we crease that first otherwise the board cracks.

Marq you are it.
 :Applaud:

----------


## IanF

Here is what it looks like new.
roundgenuinebonefoldersfoldingbones
I couldn't pull the image out the page.

----------


## Marq

Ok - looking for something 'different'.

----------


## HR Solutions

Whats the next tool Marq ?  :Smile:

----------


## adrianh

> Marq has it. It is a bone folder you use is to flatten the fold of paper. We fold with the 2 edges of the paper against the edge of a folding board then draw the bone across to give a nice looking professional fold. For thicker board we crease that first otherwise the board cracks.
> 
> Marq you are it.


How dovyou crease the board?

----------


## Marq

OK - Found this

----------


## IanF

> How dovyou crease the board?


We have creaser which has male and female creasing matrix.


You can also do it with a ruler and the blunt edge of a knife on a rubber mat or the edge of the bone folder. With the creaser each peace of board should be creased in the same place. Then you just fold afterwards without the bone folder.

----------


## HR Solutions

Makes vetkoek ...... ?

----------


## Marq

They would be very small vetkoeks then.

----------


## HR Solutions

> They would be very small vetkoeks then.



Ball scratcher ........ ?

----------


## adrianh

Molten metal pouring ladle.

----------


## IanF

Mud Scraper?

----------


## pmbguy

It looks like it punches holes Or punches an object into another object

----------


## Marq

> Molten metal pouring ladle.


Thats correct Adrian. - Youre up!

I used to use it to make lead balls for black powder shooting many moons ago

----------


## pmbguy

> I used to use it to make lead balls for black powder shooting many moons ago


Good one Mark, I just hope you didn’t melt your fishing sinkers!

----------


## adrianh

> Thats correct Adrian. - Youre up!
> 
> I used to use it to make lead balls for black powder shooting many moons ago


I recognized it because I started doing White Metal casting  recently.

----------


## wynn

[QUOTE=c&i-Specialist;108347]Real easy one this. Have been using it for 45 years...  

A shoe horn?

----------


## Butch Hannan

Does it come out of a hand planer.

----------


## adrianh

Here goes

----------


## IanF

Plastic sheet cutter

----------


## adrianh

> Plastic sheet cutter


Not a plastic sheet cutter.

----------


## c&i-Specialist

Wire stripper ?

----------


## adrianh

Not a wire stripper.

----------


## HR Solutions

It cuts plywood or dowl sticks ?

----------


## HR Solutions

Or it bends small plates ..... ?

----------


## adrianh

HR your second guess is quite close.

----------


## AndyD

I was dreading it being Adrian's turn, I'm sure he's got gizmos and gadgets that nobody will have ever heard of or seen before  :Smile: 

It doesn't look robust enough to me for sheet metal work so it's possibly for wood or plastic and the tooling on it looks like maybe a notcher or nibbler of some sort. You might have figured out already this is just a long winded way of saying I haven't got the foggiest idea what it is  :Wink: .

----------


## pmbguy

Is it a tube bender?

----------


## adrianh

No, not a tube bender

----------


## adrianh

I'll give you a clue:

"Resistance is futile"

----------


## pmbguy

Some type of Winch?

----------


## Marq

Some sort of crimping tool

----------


## adrianh

Not a winch nor a crimping tool.

Another clue:

"Bridge the gap...accurately"

----------


## HR Solutions

It bends small parts for your trains

----------


## pmbguy

A track bender?

----------


## Dave A

> A track bender?


Damn - I was going to go for that too.

I'll go for a model train track cutter then - for precision length cutting.

----------


## Marq

OK - if its not a track bender then I will go with:-
Track joiner

----------


## Marq

That is if we are now on track. :Wink:

----------


## adrianh

You are all still wrong. The tool has nothing to do with models or anything esoteric. It is used primarily during assembly operations of very common parts.

----------


## pmbguy

It opens boxes and crates, pulls those clips and things off.

----------


## HR Solutions

its used for boxes

----------


## adrianh

Nope, no crates or clips.  You, more than anybody else here, could actually use one of these now and again when you do your job.

----------


## pmbguy

I don't do cutters (vinyl etc), but is it a blade sharpener?  Perhaps some type of spring setter?


Depending on the object it also looks like it grabs and kinks (bends) something

----------


## adrianh

You're getting closer.

----------


## vieome

Resistor bender

----------

adrianh (03-Apr-14)

----------


## pmbguy

Does it tension a pulley system?

----------


## Marq

Yep that was my guess as well - electronic component wire bender thingy to get them into the PC board.

----------

adrianh (03-Apr-14)

----------


## wynn

Does it crimp two sheets of metal together? a tin crimper? or a tin can lid closer?

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

Oh oh I know, you unhook bra's with it  :Wink:

----------


## Justloadit

Its a handheld component bending and cutting tool

----------

adrianh (03-Apr-14)

----------


## Justloadit

I see Vieome got there before me. I had my page open for a good few hours while I was interrupted by customers  :Smile: 
It can also bend any axial component and trim the excess wire off the component used in the electronics assembly field.

So I say Vieome gets the prize  :Applaud:

----------


## adrianh

Yes, Its a component leg bender. Vieome... your turn!

----------


## vieome

Good Luck ... hint: it is not used for undoing bra's.

----------


## vieome

Going to be very easy LOL!

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

Its a Timber Scribe

----------


## adrianh

Nut scratcher

----------


## vieome

league_of_ordinary_men is correct, I said it was going to be easy I noticed that the post I made was actually showing the name of image. 


Well League_of_ordinary_men youre it.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

Okay guy's here you go


Good luck guy's  :Smile:

----------


## Marq

Whoa....thats a prostate sampler.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Whoa....thats a prostate sampler.


Not quite, but it hurts just as much if not more to use it.

----------


## HR Solutions

Its for stretching some kind of a hole .............

----------


## Marq

Anal retentive attitude remover.

----------


## pmbguy

It’s an arrow remover tool thing

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> It’s an arrow remover tool thing


Yes, your turn.

----------


## pmbguy



----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> 


Ultrasonic cleaning bath

----------


## pmbguy

Spot on League 

It has many applications like for carburetors etc, I use it for printheads now and then. The pulse and right frequency loosens hard ink compacted in the jets

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Spot on League 
> 
> It has many applications like for carburetors etc, I use it for printheads now and then. The pulse and right frequency loosens hard ink compacted in the jets


That's very interesting. Any one can post up a tool, but make it a good one  :Wink:

----------


## Marq

OK - I have the following tool lined up for you.
But you would never guess what it really is, so will not post for points here.
All of you would say this is a Zodiac Creepy Crawly thing....right.

----------


## Marq

It is in fact:-
The laziest employee I have ever had. It lies about all day, not even breathing. 
Has yet to do the work I employed it to do.
Do not ever employ a Zodiac pool cleaner.

Ok - so someone else find us a real tool - that works - for us to guess.

----------


## vieome

Okay here is an unusual tool


They are 3 unrelated tools

----------


## Dave A

OK - here we go:

----------


## Marq

Unrelated tools, but for the same or one job?

----------


## Marq

Dave...is that a carpet basher stretcher thingy?

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Okay here is an unusual tool
> 
> 
> They are 3 unrelated tools


I think the white one is a whale bone used to stitch leather gloves, but the other I don't know.

----------


## Dave A

> Okay here is an unusual tool
> 
> 
> They are 3 unrelated tools


With a little imagination (and with a previous post in this thread fresh in my mind) -
Ass stretcher, pile remover and prostate tester

----------


## Dave A

> Dave...is that a carpet basher stretcher thingy?


Nuts - lasted less than 10 minutes.

It's a knee-kick carpet stretcher.

----------


## pmbguy

Its all tools to weave

----------


## pmbguy

Probably for leather

Perhaps rope tools?

----------


## Marq

They are all stretcher related tools - for leather?

----------


## Marq

How about this item?

----------


## Marq

This is for guessing the carpet thingy.
We still have to have a winner on the stretchy antiquey looking tools

----------


## vieome

> Probably for leather
> 
> Perhaps rope tools?


Youre It, Yes they are tools for Leather

----------


## IanF

> How about this item?


Back scratcher

----------


## Marq

Good one - Ian first guest......over to you.

----------


## IanF

This is used in our shop.

I will take some pics from different views.

----------


## HR Solutions

a press

----------


## IanF

> a press


Nope not a press 
here is another view.

----------


## Dave A

Paper doily maker / digital paper cutter.

----------


## HR Solutions

A machine for scribing / cutting paper

----------


## HR Solutions

Binding ?

----------


## HR Solutions

Glueing ?

----------


## pmbguy

Knock knock are your really there?

----------


## IanF

> Paper doily maker / digital paper cutter.


no




> A machine for scribing / cutting paper


no



> Binding ?


no




> Glueing ?


no
You guys are on the right track it is used for print finishing. I will see if I brought any other pics home

----------


## pmbguy

Cuts and punches paper

----------


## IanF

Look at the paper

----------


## pmbguy

“paper” flat canvassed something

----------


## pmbguy

Punch, set and clip?

----------


## pmbguy

Binding too

----------


## IanF

> Punch, set and clip?


Punch is in the right direction

----------


## pmbguy

aah making files

----------


## pmbguy

All in one binding punching module

----------


## IanF

This a simple machine which does the work of an office tool in in a fraction of the time when done in quantities.

----------


## IanF

Here is pic of the "tool" part

----------


## pmbguy

You’re a printer so this machine is a finisher to make fold and pamper paper/board punches holes, staple, bind, etc  ….  Finish.

----------


## c&i-Specialist

Auto paper engraver

----------


## pmbguy

For the casual observer it may seem that Ian (Printer press) and I (Office automation) are the same thing, not. Ian prints/produces to the public cost per p etc. I repair, service, sales office printers/multifunctions etc, not necessarily Ian’s plants…Ian’s setup is a press(Printer), same shit though technically, Ian knows a paper jam as well as I do, but I suspect he makes much more money though

----------


## pmbguy

Oh and off course office auto also prints to public, some cross over

----------


## IanF

You will punch yourself when you find out what this is.
I didn't think it would be this much of a challenge

----------


## IanF

> Youre a printer so this machine is a finisher to make fold and pamper paper/board punches holes, staple, bind, etc  .  Finish.


It is much more simple than that




> Auto paper engraver


nope




> For the casual observer it may seem that Ian (Printer press) and I (Office automation) are the same thing, not. Ian prints/produces to the public cost per p etc. I repair, service, sales office printers/multifunctions etc, not necessarily Ians plantsIans setup is a press(Printer), same shit though technically, Ian knows a paper jam as well as I do, but I suspect he makes much more money though


I wish I made lots of money, but business is changing. I have just bought a new wide format and just the ink replacement costs are R1900 plus VAT per cartridge and there are 9 colours plus you only get starter print cartridges with machine. So the changes are expensive and exciting.

----------


## adrianh

It's a paper drill

----------


## IanF

> It's a paper drill


Adrian has it.
You get hollow drill bits so the paper drilled goes up the bit to a basket on top of the drill. We drill 100-200 sheets per lift and can do various configuration from 2 holes to 24.
Adrian has a chance to stump us again.

----------


## HR Solutions

So drilling is different to punching holes in paper ...;

----------


## pmbguy

You guys still have to guess my tool.... :Slap:

----------


## adrianh

They are different tools. Drills or hole saws are generally rotating tools whereas punches are not. A paper drill can easily cut a clean hole through an entire ream of paper in one go.

----------


## pmbguy



----------


## adrianh

@pmbguy - you can have my turn, come on, show us your tool.

----------


## pmbguy

I don’t think nudity is allowed so I can’t post my tool Adrian. Thanks for the turn though, but I took it already, I guessed the leather things correctly then I posted my tool... that picture above is my mystery tool (Clue - it’s very stupid to use for its intended purpose and it’s utterly diabolical)

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

lobotomy tools, that is very diabolical.

----------


## IanF

@pmbguy do you use these tools for business?

----------


## pmbguy

League how are you getting so clever? you right again and making me look like a smuck...lobotomy tools. Hell Ian I might consider using it on the sales staff of a particular supplier who always send me the wrong stuff...so yes it can be business related.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> League how are you getting so clever? you right again and making me look like a smuck...lobotomy tools. Hell Ian I might consider using it on the sales staff of a particular supplier who always send me the wrong stuff...so yes it can be business related.


I just find a lot of things interesting, but some of these tool are tough. Here is a good one that no one will like.

----------


## adrianh

Dentist drill

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Dentist drill


Yes, your turn adrianh.

----------


## pmbguy

> I have just bought a new wide format and just the ink replacement costs are R1900 plus VAT per cartridge and there are 9 colours plus you only get starter print cartridges with machine. So the changes are expensive and exciting.


I like working on large format machines especially plotters, I hate to think how much you paid for your machine. What machine is it exactly? Service contract? 

And you know Ian most people dont know that almost any new printer they buy comes with demo cartridges (10-30% ink). People often make the mistake and purchase (for example) an entry level inkjet thinking they will only spend R450, what they dont realise is that they will be changing the cartridges within 10 days. Because the machine is new there are no generics yet and they can only buy original cartridges (very expensive). New entry level inkjets come out monthly and cartridges from the old machine wont fit in the new one. Their initial expense of 450 can and usually does end up more like a grand. So repairing their old machine at 350 is a much better option even more so if they use generics.

----------


## IanF

> I like working on large format machines especially plotters, I hate to think how much you paid for your machine. What machine is it exactly? Service contract?


I bought an Epson Stylus 9890 the quality is amazing especially on canvas, no service contract. I bought it from the guys who service my colour laser, but they can't answer basic questions like how to get the layout manager to  work with Corel and how to load a new paper profile. So I can't see the need for a contract with them. They did tell me that using generic cartridges would void the warranty so I will probably wait a year. What I can't understand is why there are starter cartridges with this machine it is really a poor show on their part especially when 50% of the ink is used to charge the the lines from the cartridge to the print head.

Anyway will start looking at frames to do stretched canvas soon.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> I bought an Epson Stylus 9890 the quality is amazing especially on canvas, no service contract. I bought it from the guys who service my colour laser, but they can't answer basic questions like how to get the layout manager to  work with Corel and how to load a new paper profile. So I can't see the need for a contract with them. They did tell me that using generic cartridges would void the warranty so I will probably wait a year. What I can't understand is why there are starter cartridges with this machine it is really a poor show on their part especially when 50% of the ink is used to charge the the lines from the cartridge to the print head.
> 
> Anyway will start looking at frames to do stretched canvas soon.


Did you buy this one? 

Pro 9890, Epson Inkjet A0 (44")	LFP, up to 40m/Hr, Colour, 9 Colour, 2880x1440 dpi, Roll Media, Stand Included, "USB
Network", 1 Year Onsite

----------


## pmbguy

I have worked on large format Epson’s before but not very often so I am certainly not an expert on them, but I would be careful about using generics in that machine, some generics don't work well with its print head, affecting quality and potentially destroying it, I have seen this happen on previous models.

----------


## adrianh

I am looking for a really good high resolution color laser printer. I don't mind spending real money provided the printer can provide the resolution. Any thoughts. 

HP CP4025n
Samsung ML6510nd
Lexmark C792e

----------


## IanF

> Did you buy this one? 
> 
> Pro 9890, Epson Inkjet A0 (44")	LFP, up to 40m/Hr, Colour, 9 Colour, 2880x1440 dpi, Roll Media, Stand Included, "USB
> Network", 1 Year Onsite


Yes thats the one.




> I have worked on large format Epson’s before but not very often so I am certainly not an expert on them, but I would be careful about using generics in that machine, some generics don't work well with its print head, affecting quality and potentially destroying it, I have seen this happen on previous models.


Thanks for the warning I still have a year to go.




> I am looking for a really good high resolution color laser printer. I don't mind spending real money provided the printer can provide the resolution. Any thoughts. 
> 
> HP CP4025n
> Samsung ML6510nd
> Lexmark C792e


With colour lasers service is the most important thing especially if you run heavy and "funny" stock like stardream. The techs will change transfer voltage slow it down adjust density and help keep it clean.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Yes thats the one.


If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay for it?

----------


## pmbguy

> I am looking for a really good high resolution color laser printer. I don't mind spending real money provided the printer can provide the resolution. Any thoughts. 
> 
> HP CP4025n
> Samsung ML6510nd
> Lexmark C792e


What exactly are you planning to print? Because Inkjet is still better for photo’s. Those 3 machines you named all have a good dpi of 1200x1200. I would go for the HP for serviceability, quality and reliability. Samsung colour lasers are a bit finicky.


Hey its your turn to post a tool

----------


## adrianh



----------


## adrianh

> What exactly are you planning to print? Because Inkjet is still better for photo’s. Those 3 machines you named all have a good dpi of 1200x1200. I would go for the HP for serviceability, quality and reliability. Samsung colour lasers are a bit finicky.


I need to laser print high density black on to special paper for brass etching. I may as well get a colour laser while I'm at it. I prefer to use lasers because the ink is not affected by water.

----------


## c&i-Specialist

PLCC extractor tool

----------


## IanF

Adrian
We use our colour laser to make some of our positives for our litho plates. We have an option on our Fiery RIP to print Maximum density and another option to print black as rich black (which is 100%K and 60%cyan) You have to print onto polyester sheets just google laser positives and see which graphic supply business near you stocks them. You can also get toner density enhancer liquid which helps.

----------


## adrianh

Ianf - exactly what I'm looking for. I'll do some research in the morning.

----------


## adrianh

C&i- correct, your turn

----------


## c&i-Specialist

Found this on the net. It is old it is handmade and they still use them today. I also going to give you a picture of a new one to be fair.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Found this on the net. It is old it is handmade and they still use them today. I also going to give you a picture of a new one to be fair.


Don't they use that to test cheese?

----------

c&i-Specialist (07-Apr-14)

----------


## HR Solutions

For horses ??

----------

c&i-Specialist (07-Apr-14)

----------


## c&i-Specialist

> Don't they use that to test cheese?


Also known as a Cheese Trier it is use to extract a sample of cheese. So your it league_of_ordinary_men.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Also known as a Cheese Trier it is use to extract a sample of cheese. So your it league_of_ordinary_men.


You can go again c&i, I want other tools you come up with if you don't mind.

----------


## c&i-Specialist

> You can go again c&i, I want other tools you come up with if you don't mind.


ok this is a clamp that is a given but for what?

----------


## Marq

My guess is its a medical clamp - and probably for the skull.

----------

c&i-Specialist (07-Apr-14)

----------


## pmbguy

Nose or bone clamp

----------

c&i-Specialist (07-Apr-14)

----------


## c&i-Specialist

> My guess is its a medical clamp - and probably for the skull.


Skull Clamp by Codman and Shurtleff 1880

your it Marq.

----------


## Marq

Made and used by my wife.....but what for.....and whats her hobby?

----------


## adrianh

I think that it is a pantograph use to enlage various patterns. Could be dress making patterns or engraving patterns.

----------


## AndyD

I think you could be right Adrian, I had a pentograph when I was a kid. I don't see the static foot and the pen/pencil holder on Marq's picture though and I'm confused why the 3 tips have been made to a point.

----------


## Dave A

The hobby is knitting, and the purpose of the pantograph is to aid counting the number of stitches in a row.

----------


## Marq

No it is not a pentagraph.  :Big Grin:  And the hobby is not knitting, dressmaking or engraving.
It could probably be used for engraving.....depends what you were engraving.
Andy is quite correct, it is a bit different.

----------


## IanF

It is a tool to cut out donut shapes from paper. Used for scrapbooking.

----------


## HR Solutions

Its a tool for matching either writing or patterns - not sure of the name, but I think you put one of the points on the writing and then move the thing and it makes the writing bigger.

Oops sorry I see pantograph has already been mentioned ..............  :Frown:

----------


## Marq

> It is a tool to cut out donut shapes from paper. Used for scrapbooking.


No - does not cut anything, does not write anything.

----------


## Marq

Clue?

----------


## Marq

Clue 2

----------


## HR Solutions

It scratches your nuts and your belly button at the same time ......  :Wink:

----------


## AndyD

Hmm, if it doesn't cut or write anything then maybe it's a checking fixture for verifying the accuracy or size of something.

----------


## Marq

> It scratches your nuts and your belly button at the same time ......


This is possible and as a hobby for your wife mmmm..........quite rewarding I would imagine.....but no.




> maybe it's a checking fixture for verifying the accuracy or size of something


Getting there.

----------


## Marq

clue 3

----------


## adrianh

It is a willy length predictor tool based on the length of the forearm!

----------


## adrianh

It could also be a tool used to express the dimensions of the Golden Ratio which would mean that she is probably a painter or draws freehand!

----------


## pmbguy

It’s for setting angles (Making patterns) when laying tiles

----------


## pmbguy

She makes miniature things and uses the tool to help make proportions

Sculpting? 

How Big is it?

----------


## Marq

> It is a willy length predictor tool based on the length of the forearm!


Interesting - I must check this out.




> It could also be a tool used to express the dimensions of the Golden Ratio which would mean that she is probably a painter or draws freehand!


This is exactly it.

Golden ratio dividers also known as 
Golden mean Calipers also
Golden mean Gauge.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34dLnNu_JAE

Adrian has the floor again.

Here are some of Penny's paintings

----------

Dave A (08-Apr-14)

----------


## IanF

Nice paintings Marq, I was expecting one of you as a pirate.

----------


## adrianh

Wow, that is truly amazing.

----------


## adrianh



----------


## IanF

Castration tool I don't want to ask what you use it for.

----------

tec0 (08-Apr-14)

----------


## Marq

I'm guessing its a medical tool. But thats because it says so. :Smile: 
 Some sort of clamp?

----------


## tec0

I use to work on a farm, it is use to castrate animals with a strong elastic. The 4 points will open up stretching the elastic wide open then the sudden close will cut-off the blood supply and in due time the animal will be castrated. It is inhumane to use it on animals like dogs or cats.

----------


## adrianh

IanF is correct - Your turn!

----------


## IanF

Another tool for finishing printing.

----------


## Justloadit

A round corner paper cutter/notch machine

----------


## IanF

> A round corner paper cutter/notch machine


Well done you are it. We don't have the die for a notch/calendar cut.
This is for small volumes.

----------


## Justloadit

A clue - when you push the rectangular knob, a vacuum is produced

----------


## adrianh

Although I own one I won't give it away!

----------


## tec0

> A clue - when you push the rectangular knob, a vacuum is produced


Silver Solder sucker ?

----------


## HR Solutions

A dentist tool

----------


## Dave A

A suction pen (for handling small electronic components in awkward spaces)

----------


## Justloadit

Sorry about the delay been off grid

Dave you are right - this is a suction device to pick up and place surface mount components manually

Your turn

----------


## Dave A

Guess the tool.

----------


## pmbguy

It looks like the shaft part is inserted into something and pulled out by the handle (hook) part ...hell I won’t speculate much further

----------


## HR Solutions

Eish .............

----------


## Citizen X

Hell, I don't know :Stick Out Tongue:  something to do with a scale in an ancient system..

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

Don't they us that to make fly's for fishing?

----------


## Citizen X

> Don't they us that to make fly's for fishing?


I really don't know..do they???

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> I really don't know..do they???


Yeah I think so but will will be able to tell us.

----------


## Dave A

At the risk of ending any speculation as to where pmbguy was going with his line of thought -




> Don't they us that to make fly's for fishing?


That is a lot more on track.

----------


## IanF

A fancy opener for this


It is almost the weekend.

----------


## Dave A

> A fancy opener for this
> 
> 
> It is almost the weekend.


 :Rofl: 
Unfortunately not.

I suppose time for a clue -
It manages the thread at a particular stage of the process.

----------


## HR Solutions

Is it a tool that slips into a slot and then guides cotton or something more industrial for sewing.

----------


## pmbguy

It’s to keep an opening (eye) in a rope or line of some kind

----------


## Citizen X

It's used like a knitting needle...

----------


## Dave A

> ... and then guides cotton or something...


That's getting close. Traditionally it's silk, but in modern times it tends to be a polymer thread used.

Can't believe pmbguy comes from Kokstad and can't figure this one out.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

Got it! it's a whip finishing tool for fly fishing right?

----------


## Dave A

> Got it! it's a whip finishing tool for fly fishing right?


Spot on. A truly wicked tool I believe was originally intended to make a fairly simple task more difficult.



League, you're it  :Smile:

----------


## Marq

OK - so what is a whip finished fly?

----------


## Dave A

> OK - so what is a whip finished fly?


In a way it's a fancy knot, Marq.

In the picture below


the whip finishing is the black wrap of thread just behind the eye of the hook.

It's multiple wraps of thread that wrap around the shaft of the hook and also the end of the thread, making for a very neat and secure finish.

----------

AndyD (12-Apr-14), Marq (11-Apr-14)

----------


## Marq

I have never fly fished. 
It looks as though part of the fun is the building of flies and getting the right kit. 
The actually catching is only 50% of the hobby.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

Okay here we go, what is this used for?

----------


## IanF

A robot for mining.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> A robot for mining.


Nope, it's a little smaller. Your right about the robot part  :Wink:

----------


## pmbguy

Vacuum cleaner

----------


## IanF

The mind reading part was the file name for the image.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Vacuum cleaner


Nope




> The mind reading part was the file name for the image.


Lol....

----------


## pmbguy

It’s a robot that follows you around with your beer, also keeping it cold. I want one! 

It’s a security robot?

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> It’s a robot that follows you around with your beer, also keeping it cold. I want one! 
> 
> It’s a security robot?


Hahaha nope, but it does lift something.

----------


## pmbguy

Its a robotic jack

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Its a robotic jack


More complex then that.

----------


## pmbguy

It’s a tire alignment robot

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> It’s a tire alignment robot


No. It can move around very intelligently.

----------


## AndyD

Maybe an automatic cleaning machine that guides itself around the house?

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Maybe an automatic cleaning machine that guides itself around the house?


No. It doesn't clean, but is a hard working robot.

----------


## pmbguy

> Can't believe pmbguy comes from Kokstad and can't figure this one out.


Dave, I believe the preferred name is erection city, but yes there are many wader-wearing kick-boat kicking trout nuts in EG thats for sure.    

I dont fly fish much, but I fish for any species I can get a hook into, my real passion is Bass. I have some flies, some my uncle made. I have also made a few bass flies before (red/black wooly buggers), along with some other attempts of new bass lures, some good, some not so good.  

Do you make your own flies Dave? ...if so post us a pic

----------


## Marq

Its easier to view this than explain it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWsMdN7HMuA#t=29

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Its easier to view this than explain it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWsMdN7HMuA#t=29


You got it, now your turn. Those are some pretty cool robots.

----------


## adrianh

That system is absolutely amazing. Imagine the programming that went into that entire system.

It won't work in South Africa though because the "wekkas" would teach the robots to toi toi by drifting around aimlessly or despatching the wrong items just to be difficult.

----------


## Citizen X

> You got it, now your turn. Those are some pretty cool robots.


Technological innovation at it's best! I am very impressed with this robot..

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> That system is absolutely amazing. Imagine the programming that went into that entire system.
> 
> It won't work in South Africa though because the "wekkas" would teach the robots to toi toi by drifting around aimlessly or despatching the wrong items just to be difficult.


And there we were thinking of getting a few for our warehouse  :Smile:  




> Technological innovation at it's best! I am very impressed with this robot..


Me too and as well as some of the other automated storage retrieval systems.

----------


## HR Solutions

I wonder who/what packs the products onto those mobile shelves ?

----------


## adrianh

The wekkas!

----------


## Marq

Right - how about this?

----------


## pmbguy

Test tube heater (Bunsen burner), Lab instrument. Perhaps a pressure producing module (The heat going up creating suction on the lower tube)

----------


## adrianh

Major boom rooker pipe.

----------


## pmbguy

Adrian is right

----------


## Marq

That didnt last long - I thought there was a refined user group here and no-one would get that right.  Who knew?
Its a glass percolator water Pipe Bong and all you rookers are busted.  :Big Grin: 
Adrian you are up.

----------


## adrianh

Are you serious?

----------


## AndyD

> Its a glass percolator water Pipe Bong and all you rookers are busted. 
> Adrian you are up.





> Are you serious?


_*tears*_  :Rofl:

----------

Dave A (14-Apr-14)

----------


## HR Solutions

Lol ...........

----------


## wynn

> Are you serious?


Hey Man cool Man pass the 'Dutchy'

----------


## adrianh

...and here I thought I was being my usual wisea$$ self....

Ok, I'll find a tool.

----------


## Phil Cooper

Condom!

----------


## Dave A

> Condom!


Zip!

(Did this change into one of those word association games  :Confused:  )

----------


## adrianh

Velcro

----------


## wynn

Fly!
Oh shit! here we go with fishing again!

----------


## adrianh

I designed and made this one myself.

a hint: You don't use it to scratch, measure, play with, or do anything whatsoever with your or anybody else's nuts, bra straps or other kinky bits

----------


## HR Solutions

That is a TABLE ........ under that funny looking thing ...............  :Wink: 








Ps...... could it be a tool to match different gear ratios/teeth etc ... ?

----------


## IanF

Cable drum for winding up and storing random cables.

----------


## adrianh

Yes it is a table. The tool is about 130mm in diameter.

Nothing to do with gears or gear ratios. I would say that the ratio 1:87 is rather significant.

----------


## pmbguy

It’s for scaling models

----------


## adrianh

No, not for scaling models.

Cable drum comes close in an abstract sort of way.

----------


## IanF

Cable tensioner for steel cables eg brake cables.

----------


## adrianh

No, not a tensioner.

----------


## pmbguy

Does it shine light out of it?

----------


## adrianh

No light but I will admit that it does get heated here and there.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

Does it have something to do with soldering?

----------


## adrianh

Very good.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

Is it a solder wire dispenser?

----------


## adrianh

No, not a dispenser - a reel would suffice

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

Who's next? Adrian do you have any more good one's?

----------


## AndyD

Maybe a jig or template to set up a small wheel or maybe spokes before soldering. Could even be a primitive dividing head of some sort.

----------


## adrianh

Andy, you are 80% right when you speak of spokes but it does not form a wheel. The spokes are vertical and the entire lot unwraps at the end.

 I will have to set up a series of photographs in the morning to show exactly how it is used.

----------


## HR Solutions

The ones with the teeth stick out further.  The smooth ones have a small pin in the front ................. Sorry I'm just thinking out loud ...........it unravels ........ So maybe some sort of jig ............ For soldering ............. For ........... Ummmmm ............ Ummmmmmmmmmm .......................... The grooves are for little wires that u perhaps solder to other little wires ............ Nope it's not happening for me ........... I'm Out



Ps for wiring a transformer .......different voltages ...... ?

----------


## adrianh

Your observations are very good but thd jig has nothing to do with electricity. The jig is used to make something in a scale of 1:87

Think of a large open farm and remember that the result sort of unravels.

----------


## Dave A

Model fence making jig.

----------


## Marq

1:87 is HO scale so I would imagine its to to do with the track. But then the scale would apply to everything on the model. mmmm farming?......its for building sheep.

----------


## adrianh

Dave is correct, the jig is used to make scale farm fences. I'll post some pics of the process a bit later.

----------


## Dave A

Guess the tool -

----------


## Marq

Wood borer diviner.

----------


## Dave A

> Wood borer diviner.


I do have one, but no - that's not it.

----------


## HR Solutions

For nails ?

----------


## AndyD

Yeah, it does look like a small crow-foot nail remover. Maybe a special screwdriver for a serurity screw of some sort?

----------


## Dave A

Nothing to do with nails or screws, I'm afraid.

----------


## IanF

Weed puller?

----------


## Dave A

> Weed puller?


No, but half of that is heading in the right direction.

----------


## Marq

Dibber?

----------


## Dave A

> Dibber?


Hopefully I'm not the only one that had to Google "dibber" to find out what it is  :Embarrassment: 

Time for a clue, perhaps...

It assists extraction.

----------


## HR Solutions

It assists in the extraction of resistors from a pc board.

----------


## wynn

A wire puller "Not a wanker, you dirty minded individual"

----------


## Dave A

> A wire puller


Pusher, perhaps?  :Whistling: 

That little V is there for a reason.

----------


## pmbguy

To strip wire ends?

----------


## Dave A

> To strip wire ends?


No.

It really is a fishy tool, isn't it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AndyD

Removing hooks from the gob of the unfortunate fish maybe?

I also had to google 'dibber'.

----------


## Dave A

> Removing hooks from the gob of the unfortunate fish maybe?


And we have a winner  :Smile: 
Andy, you're "it".

The tool is particularly useful when removing very small hooks from deep inside the mouth of the fish without causing much damage (both to fish and fly).
You slide the tool down the line until the crook of the hook is firmly lodged in the V, tension the line and pinch against the handle, locking the hook in place at the end of the tool.
You now have total control of the sharp end and barb to manoeuvre the hook out of the fish.

----------


## wynn

I knew that (fishy story!)

----------


## AndyD

Can't believe I got a fishing one, the closest I've come to fishing was we used to go seining off the beaches in Georgia when I lived in the US many years ago. It's since been declared illegal in most countries.

Okay I've found a tool I made blind a couple of years ago, 'blind' = I didn't know what the official tool looked like so I doubt Google will help with this one. It's for a very specific purpose so I'll give you some clues. I made it in a blind panic when something very important in my house stopped working one weekend and needed fixing. I got part way through stripping it and needed a special tool to remove something so I could complete the job and this was what I made from bits I had laying around.

----------


## IanF

Tool for loosening a blade on a lawnmower

----------


## HR Solutions

Is it perhaps a tool to remove a plumbing application ?

----------


## wynn

There is a similar tool for loosening the bush on an angle grinder but it normally only has two lugs so I would say this is to loosen a bush on a pulley on some appliance like a washing machine?

----------


## adrianh

I think it is to rotate a part of the pump housing or filter hosing on a washing machine or dishwasher.

----------


## AndyD

None of the above but some are along the right lines.

It's for dismantling a kitchen appliance, my favourite appliance in fact. I treated myself to this appliance when I gave up drinking alcohol many years ago. If this particular appliance doesn't work then I'd have withdrawal symptoms after a few hours and life wouldn't be worth living.

----------


## HR Solutions

A soda stream linked to a gas bottle ?

----------


## Marq

Coffee machine do dab

----------

AndyD (24-Apr-14)

----------


## AndyD

Not a soda stream I'm afraid.




> Coffee machine do dab


That's close enough I think, it's a bit of a tall order to expect anyone to be more accurate.

I can tell you it is for something on a commercial coffee (espresso) machine.


It's a tool I made for dismantling the head where the water comes out when the coffee is made. I was unfortunate one day and mine blocked up solid. There's a brass water divider disc inside the delivery head that screws in place and it's a bugger to remove so I made what is essentially a slogging (or flogging) spanner to fit it.
 

The brass divider disk has three holes in it and no other way to engage it to remove it so I made the spanner with three corresponding pins to fit it and 30 seconds and a couple of whacks from a hammer and it was out. It's a tool I spent 3 or 4 hours making, 30 seconds using it and it's been sitting collecting dust and rust ever since.

Okay Marq, you're up!!

----------


## wynn

OK so go again

----------


## Marq

No it does not need batteries.............. :Embarrassment:

----------

adrianh (25-Apr-14)

----------


## HR Solutions

Curtain rail end ?

----------


## pmbguy

It looks like a b plug

----------


## IanF

dibber google is my friend

----------


## Marq

Thats right Ian - I thought I would show those who have have not heard of a dibber what one could look like. :Big Grin:

----------


## AndyD

I used to like this thread so thought it might be worth a bump.

----------


## Mike C

Wire cutter?

----------


## AndyD

A valliant attempt Mike but it's not robust enough to cut wire. It was however made to cut something very specific so you're along the right track.

----------


## IanF

Where you listening to Chris de Burgh when you pasted this?  :Confused: 
A wire stripper

----------


## Mike C

> cut something very specific


What about cutting drinking straws?

----------


## AndyD

It wasn't sold as a drinking straw cutter but I guess it probably would. You're so close I'm going to give it to you, it's a plastic pipe cutter. It's specifically made to cut plastic pipes perpendicular without leaving a burr or lip on the edge of the cut so the pipe can be pushed into a pneumatic speed-fit fitting without damaging the seal. It's a 'must-have' for anyone who assembles pneumatic or hydraulic components and controls.

Here's a quick tutorial.

You get to post the next picture of a tool Mike.

----------


## Marq

I ran out of interesting tools to show.

----------


## Mike C

Ok - don't think that this will cause much of a problem though.  Let's see ...

----------


## adrianh

Looks like a little sheet metal nibbler.

----------


## Mike C

> Looks like a little sheet metal nibbler.


Nope

----------


## Dave A

Staple remover perhaps?

----------


## Mike C

> Staple remover perhaps?


Very good Dave. Do you know what staples specifically?

----------


## Dave A

Pretty heavy duty ones I'd guess looking at the leverage provided.

Staples used in packaging, or furniture?

----------


## Mike C

> Pretty heavy duty ones I'd guess looking at the leverage provided.
> 
> Staples used in packaging, or furniture?


Nope

----------


## Dave A

Medical staples?

----------


## Mike C

Yes! Congratulations.

Your turn.

----------


## Dave A

An easy one for the weekend -

----------


## HR Solutions

Its a potjietkos lid lifter ?

----------


## Dave A

> Its a potjietkos lid lifter ?


Absolutely. Over to you, Kevin.

----------


## HR Solutions

A sort of a tool

----------


## AndyD

Wow, it looks more like an impliment of torture than a tool. It also looks like it's very old. It looks a bit big to be designed for someones private parts and a bit small to go around a body/torso so maybe a torture collar?

----------


## AndyD

> I ran out of interesting tools to show.


If you don't have tools of your own you can always find an image of one on google and use that instead.

----------


## Mike C

Looks like it could be used to anchor the end of something - like a rope of sorts.

----------


## HR Solutions

You are quite warm Andy .... it is definitely not used at the mo ...... as far as I know  :Smile:

----------


## AndyD

Is it some kinda interrogation or torture device?

----------


## HR Solutions

Yep close enough - Apparently squashes/breaks knees in medieval times.  Very barbaric

Back to you Andy  :Smile:

----------


## AndyD

Eek, you caught me on the hop. Here's what should be an easy one that happened to be on my workshop bench.

----------

